# Mexico Reviews for May 2006



## KristinB (May 7, 2006)

*Updated*

Coral Ixtapa
Ixtapa
Review by: Linda Burkhart

Grand Velas Intl.Residence All Inclusive
Nuevo Vallarta
Review by: Monica

Pueblo Bonito Resort at Sunset Beach
Cabo San Lucas
Review by: Gwen Estelle

Club Casa Dorada Beach and Golf Resort
San Jose del Cabo
Review by: Linda Baldwin

Royal Host Club/La Paz
La Paz
Review by: Linda Harp

The Royal Mayan
Cancun
Review by: Kenneth Lee

Finisterra Club & Resort
Cabo San Lucas
Review by: Rick Abell

Mayan Palace Rivera Maya
Rivera Maya
Review by: Debra


----------



## KristinB (May 22, 2006)

*Updated*

El Moro Tower El Cid at Mazatlán
Mazatlan
Review by: Name Withheld

Club Velas Vallarta
Puerto Vallarta
Review by: cguardia

The Grand Mayan Acapulco
Acapulco
Review by: Gwen Estelle

Club Casa Dorada Beach and Golf Resort
San Jose del Cabo
Review by: Linda Baldwin

Aventura Spa Palace
Puerto Aventuras
Review by: Name Withheld


----------



## KristinB (May 27, 2006)

Edited to add that the entry for Owners Club International at Marina Vallarta was a mistake (and has been removed).  The review by Paul Grinsteinner is correctly attributed below.

*Updated*

Club Internacional de Cancun
Cancun
Review by: Paul Grinsteinner 

Mayan Palace Riviera Maya
Riviera Maya
Review by: Name Withheld

WIVC Coral Mar
Cancun
Review by: Ellen Davies

Playa del Sol Costa Sur (formerly Costa Vida Vallarta)
Puerto Vallarta
Review by: Joan Dungey

Coral Princess Club
Cozumel
Review by: Name Withheld

Sea Garden and Marina Vallarta
Puerto Vallarta
Review by: Richard Reeh

The Grand Mayan Nuevo Vallarta
Nuevo Vallarta
Review by: Jan Handlers


----------



## KristinB (May 29, 2006)

*Updated*

Mayan Palace Riviera Maya
Riviera Maya
Review by: Richard Ross

Occidental Allegro Cozumel
Cozumel
Review by: Name Withheld


----------

